# Show me those pics of puppy to adult :)



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I just love seeing how much these dogs dramatically change Color over the first few years our last GSD was all black so you couldn't tell and it was such a surprise to me that most Black and Tan shepherds are born mostly black 

My pup is not old enough yet but here are my pics

8 weeks 



9 weeks



10 weeks



12 weeks 






13 weeks


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake - 8 Weeks Old









Jake - 9 Weeks Old









Jake - 14 Weeks









Jake - 20 Weeks









Jake - 8 Months









Jake - 1 Year


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ava's birthday video has her first year's progression :


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Tango 
@8 weeks

Move, I dare you! (8 weeks) by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

@4 months

4months-2 by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

@6 months

Wore out! (6 months) by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

@~8 months

Stay boy! by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

@10 months

Tango Off Leash Training by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper the night we brought her home..4/14/2012 (few days shy of her 12 weeks)..weighing about 32lbs.



3 months







Piper around 5 months..on the right (Zeus on left)



and around 6 months..on the left (Zeus on right)



8 months



Piper on right (Zeus left)


A year old






and now at 77.4lbs at 16 and a half months old.
Piper on left (Zeus on right)



and again





a few from my fb since i dont feel like uploading them to photobucket..taken a few days ago

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200540300264234&l=d3c1d5fb43

Piper on left and Zeus on right.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200540227222408&l=3e5388ff0f


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous, and I do mean GORGEOUS!, dogs.


----------



## kaiser777 (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Sasha has gone from small to big!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeke is a black and tan blanket back so he really didnt change much growing up

11 weeks and adult

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie's not quite a year old yet and he's probably going to be a blanket back so his coloring hasn't changed much but his fur sure has!

5 weeks

Untitled (2013-02-17 03:14:46) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

8 weeks

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

3 months

Peek-a-boo by Carriesue82, on Flickr

4 months 

Untitled (2013-01-05 07:49:40) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

5 months, coats starting to get a little longer

Beachday3 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Still gangly and goofy looking though 

Tarp by Carriesue82, on Flickr

6 months

Untitled (2013-02-25 08:16:16) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And now at 8 months!

IMG_8790_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Self stack by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_8968_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Guajome park by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Baby Bear to Big Bear!





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

